# Wood pellet bedding



## huzy99 (Jul 5, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience using wood pellets on the floor of your pigeon loft? If so what type do i need to buy and where can i purchase them from?


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

I never dared to use them out of fear of accidental ingestion. But I know a lady that also rescue birds and use them constantly without any problem.
I have been reading on line that they can get moldy and every clump formed from dropping should be removed daily.


----------

